# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Новый Интернет-магазин ModelKit PRO

## ModelkitPRO

Рады представить Вам новый интернет-магазин сборных масштабных моделей авиа-, бронетехники и исторических миниатюр.
www.modelkitpro.ru
Новинки и модели признанного качества от Hasegawa, Trumpeter, Academy, Dragon.
Авиатехника 1:32, 1:48, 1:72.Броня 1:35
Поступление самолетов от Hasegawa  - LIMITED EDITION.
Действует система скидок.

----------


## An-Z

А чего такой ассортимент чахлый? Цена на трумповский Р-40В/С убила - почти 500рублей!!!

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Доброго здоровья!
Мы еще начинаем, в каталоге отражено действительное наличие товара...
С Warhawk действительно ошиблись, благодарю!

----------


## RavingLioN

Да выбор еще не такой большой но Надежный магазин, взял Zero 1:48 от Хасегавы. Доставку быстро доставили, мне понравилось.

----------


## An-Z

> .... Доставку быстро доставили, мне понравилось.


 :Biggrin:  Модель то доставили или только "доставку"? Хорошая видать доставка была..
О надёжности можно говорить лишь после определённого стажа на данном рынке и то что вы зарегистрировались на форуме лишь для того чтоб оставить отзыв о новом магазине вызывает лишь подозрения...

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Добавили краткие исторические справки - аннотации с ТТХ образцов техники.
Деловая критика приветствуется.

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Сообщаю новости: мы получили статус официального представителя компании Model Point – отечественного производителя качественных дополнений (афтермаркета) к ряду известных моделей.
В ассортименте Model Point точеные металлические стволы и боеприпасы к артиллерийским системам в широком диапазоне масштабов, стволы для авиавооружения и морских орудий, а также ряд конверсионных наборов.

Рады представить Вам эксклюзивную новинку – Набор для конверсии Т-34 обр.1941г. в трехпушечный танк Т-34-3. В набор входят смоляная башня (8 деталей), стволы пушек Ф-34 -1шт., 20К -2шт., пулемет ДТ.
Поступление Model Point на сайте пока не отражено, цены - производителя, обращайтесь.

Увы, повышены цены на продукцию из Поднебесной - от Trumpeter.

----------


## An-Z

Сходил, а в каталоге нет продукции МоделПойнта, как то не айс...

----------


## Nazar

> Увы, повышены цены на продукцию из Поднебесной - от Trumpeter.


Вы меня извините конечно, но цены у Вас в интернет магазине, выше чем цены в большинстве оффлайн магазинов 

Первый попавшийся пример
http://www.militaria-centre.com/shop...productID=6002

http://www.modelkitpro.ru/products/a...C_Super_Sabre/

Кстати, вопрос по поводу представительства.
Официальным представителем где? :Wink:

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Территориально находимся в Перми.
По поводу цен -  это повышение цен как раз на продукцию Trumpeter...

----------


## Nazar

> Территориально находимся в Перми.


Да я знаю.




> По поводу цен -  это повышение цен как раз на продукцию Trumpeter...


Хорошо, другой пример.
Напоминаю, я даю ссылки на офлайн магазин
http://www.militaria-centre.com/shop...productID=5963
http://www.modelkitpro.ru/products/a..._Strike_Eagle/

----------


## zemvit

У них тут готовые или собирать и кто уже покупал?

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Доброго здоровья! Это Алексей www.modelkitpro.ru
Модели представлены наборами для сборки. Модели от Тамии представлены фотографиями собранных моделей. 
Если интересуют военные миниатюры в масштабе 1:48 (finished, собранные и покрашенные) - доступны к заказу из каталога Тамии.

----------


## Антон

Посмотрите внимательно на страницы.Есть небольшие косяки:
http://www.modelkitpro.ru/products/a..._5C_Vigilante/
Видимо в Битриксе вставляли  html-код в поле "текст"
Еще сделали бы список всех моделей на сайте (по разделам): авиация, танки ....
Советую так как сам  web-разработчик))

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Благодарю, уважаемый Антон!
В Битриксе пока первый опыт, учимся...

----------


## zemvit

> У них тут готовые или собирать и кто уже покупал?


Ответит кто?

----------


## Nazar

> Ответит кто?


Вам уже ответили, пост №13 внимательно перечитайте.

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Уважаемый Zemvit!
Уже отвечено - двумя пунктами выше.
Есть постоянные покупатели из "танкистов" с "panzer35". Возможно, отзовутся... :Smile:

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Рад сообщить о поступлении ожидаемой крайней новинки от Тамии -Ил-2 1/48, а также его оппонента от Италери - Штука D-5 1/48.
Ил-2 - двухместная версия, проработаны туннели радиаторов.В комплекте окрасочные маски на фонарь кабины (варианты - открытый и закрытый).

----------


## ModelkitPRO

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Внимание – акция! Заморозка цен!
В декабре все из наличия реализуется по прежним ценам. 
Заказы принимаются без выходных.
modelkitpro@yandex.ru

----------

